# Autopilot V2... dissatisfied



## Ross08 (Jul 26, 2011)

Update: well other problem fixed but new one has occurred. Went in the garage today to go warm the car up and now the air isn't even responding. It won't air down or up at all. It sat for 2 days through the snow storm. This is annoying my cousins car with switchspeed sat outside works just fine. 

This thread is not to bad mouth Airlift at all. Overall they are a great company have great customer service and really do make great products. Although I have had many problems with my V2 management as well as many other people I know. 

When it was first installed the system worked for about a day and then i would turn the car on and it was reading Airlift APV2 ecu boot. So airlift sent me a new manifold and controller and it worked. 

Then the new Manifold was used for about 2 weeks come to find out I had a leaky PTC #5 and I also had to do a sensor calibration basically everday. 

Now on my preset number 1 im running my rears at 37PSI. When i hit it the system airs the fronts up to 100psi then adjusts, and the rears to about 60, back all the way down to 0, then back up again then down, and repeats a few times just to end up at 0psi and unsuccessful. 

Im not sure whats going out but its just getting frustrating that i have to keep calling airlift and switching out stuff. 

I am considering switching my management to accuair switch-speed as all I have heard is good things. 

Please feel free to let me know what you guys think about v2.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Sorry to hear you're having issues with the V2!  

When you say you have to send yours back, what are the results? Are your issues mechanical or software related? 

What software version is your current setup running? 

Cheers, 
Andrew


----------



## Ross08 (Jul 26, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Sorry to hear you're having issues with the V2!
> 
> When you say you have to send yours back, what are the results? Are your issues mechanical or software related?
> 
> ...


 Its software related, the only thing that wasnt was the leaky PTC, but also had the sensor cal problem too. Usually I call airlift and their cool about sending me one, i send the bad one back once the new one is in. But this will be manifold number 4 if i get a new one now. And im not sure the current software although I just heard from a friend they came out with one very recently.


----------



## Euro Enginuity (Aug 7, 2010)

Ross08 said:


> Its software related, the only thing that wasnt was the leaky PTC, but also had the sensor cal problem too. Usually I call airlift and their cool about sending me one, i send the bad one back once the new one is in. But this will be manifold number 4 if i get a new one now. And im not sure the current software although I just heard from a friend they came out with one very recently.


 Ross what is the S.W. number on your manifold? Should be a 4 digit number. Email us your address and well get the latest and greatest out to you.:beer:


----------



## Ross08 (Jul 26, 2011)

Euro Enginuity said:


> Ross what is the S.W. number on your manifold? Should be a 4 digit number. Email us your address and well get the latest and greatest out to you.:beer:


 Not sure right now but I can check later when I get home.


----------



## Ross08 (Jul 26, 2011)

The S.W number is 3215


----------



## Bierce IV (Apr 5, 2010)

Hey man im on my 4th manifold with the v2 system. I was talking to Airlift about the whole miss preset psi issue. Mine would miss the preset then go down to 0 psi. They just recently found that issue that was causing that from what ive been told. The new manifold is on its way and ill let you know if it fixes it:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2008)

Contact us, we would be more than happy to help take care of your issue! 800-248-0892 ext 255


----------



## Euro Enginuity (Aug 7, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Contact us, we have new programming that should take care of your issue!


I got this one covered already Jeremy :beer:

Frank


----------



## IDRIVEFAST (Apr 25, 2010)

Ross08 said:


> Now on my preset number 1 im running my rears at 37PSI. When i hit it the system airs the fronts up to 100psi then adjusts, and the rears to about 60, back all the way down to 0, then back up again then down, and repeats a few times just to end up at 0psi and unsuccessful.


im having the same problem now :banghead:
might need to get in contact with airlift about this, it gets very annoying


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

IDRIVEFAST said:


> im having the same problem now :banghead:
> might need to get in contact with airlift about this, it gets very annoying


Get in touch with Jeremy at AirLift - 800.248.0892 x255

He will get you squared away! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## Ross08 (Jul 26, 2011)

Bierce IV said:


> Hey man im on my 4th manifold with the v2 system. I was talking to Airlift about the whole miss preset psi issue. Mine would miss the preset then go down to 0 psi. They just recently found that issue that was causing that from what ive been told. The new manifold is on its way and ill let you know if it fixes it:thumbup:


Word, yea same new one is on the way thanks to Euro Enginuity. And thanks to everyone who has offered to help also. :thumbup:


----------



## Bierce IV (Apr 5, 2010)

LAWLS. they sent me the wrong manifold and controller...This will be the 5th time im getting a new manifold and controller. Im beyond pist


----------



## Ross08 (Jul 26, 2011)

Bierce IV said:


> LAWLS. they sent me the wrong manifold and controller...This will be the 5th time im getting a new manifold and controller. Im beyond pist


what?! how the hell did that happen, which one did you receive


----------



## Ross08 (Jul 26, 2011)

:thumbdown:


----------



## Bierce IV (Apr 5, 2010)

Ross08 said:


> what?! how the hell did that happen, which one did you receive


they sent me a manifold with the wrong size ports, and the outdated controller with no sensor adjustment like my last one. I am starting to loose patients but the orders most likely got swtiched up. I wish i looked before i ripped my entire entire out then having to put the old stuff back in.


----------



## Ross08 (Jul 26, 2011)

Bierce IV said:


> they sent me a manifold with the wrong size ports, and the outdated controller with no sensor adjustment like my last one. I am starting to loose patients but the orders most likely got swtiched up. I wish i looked before i ripped my entire entire out then having to put the old stuff back in.


That sucks dude. It just the controller and manifold correct? Lucky you didn't have to pull the wiring harness


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Bierce IV said:


> they sent me a manifold with the wrong size ports, and the outdated controller with no sensor adjustment like my last one. I am starting to loose patients but the orders most likely got swtiched up. I wish i looked before i ripped my entire entire out then having to put the old stuff back in.


That has nothing to do with the controller, that's simply old software. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Bierce IV (Apr 5, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> That has nothing to do with the controller, that's simply old software. :thumbup::thumbup:


Confused. I know the manifold software has changes but on the same manifold the controller had different options. That's what I'm saying. My old one had the sensor calib. Where on the same manifold the new one didn't


----------



## Euro Enginuity (Aug 7, 2010)

The latest manifolds we have gotten from Air Lift dont have the sensor cal and all of them are working flawlessly


----------



## Ross08 (Jul 26, 2011)

i get mine tomorrow so when i get home tomorrow night im gonna install it.


----------



## Bierce IV (Apr 5, 2010)

My first original manifold worked fine without the sensor calibration just fine for a while until a hiccup occurred with the software where the sensor would read 35psi and be at around 50psi. And ever since then I have become fond of software with the sensor calibration


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

The sensor calibration feature was in the previous software version. The newest version of the V2 software _does not_ have the sensor calibration feature. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## STDi (Apr 10, 2012)

That's funny as I just purchased this system about a month ago and I have the sensor cal feature on mine. What's the point of selling off old units knowing they will have issues. But what helped me was manually exhausting the tank to 0 psi before the system cal. It would leave about 40 psi in the tank and try to calibrate itself.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

The software on these units changes consistently and because dealers cannot flash/reflash software, it's possible to have different software on units manufactured a few days apart.


----------



## Bierce IV (Apr 5, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> The software on these units changes consistently and because dealers cannot flash/reflash software, it's possible to have different software on units manufactured a few days apart.


That's what I heard from Jeff as well. He was saying they just figured the glitch that causes the endless loop of missing presets. Which is what I'm waiting to get:thumbup:


----------



## Ross08 (Jul 26, 2011)

STDi said:


> That's funny as I just purchased this system about a month ago and I have the sensor cal feature on mine. What's the point of selling off old units knowing they will have issues. But what helped me was manually exhausting the tank to 0 psi before the system cal. It would leave about 40 psi in the tank and try to calibrate itself.


i had mine ordered about a month to 2 months ago aswell. i dont think its that they shipped you an old manifold that they knew was bad rather than the new software was just being developed while you ordered your kit. Luckily for us airlift has good warranties on their products.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

V2 will become reliable one of these days, my guess is update version 156123727 or so


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

So I am currently waiting on a new manifold also...just my second but the original after almost a year of fully operational function, started in with the endless loop of missing presets. 

To clear it up what is the most current software revision?


----------



## ParkeR32 (Mar 22, 2012)

I have also been having these problems with my v2 system. Ive had the system for about 3 or 4 months now and its only worked the way its supposed to for maybe 3 days at most. After that it will start missing presets and going up to 100psi then go back to the preset. I've only gotten a new controller and manifold once and it did help for about 2 days then went to messing up again. It sounds like they fixed some of these problems with the new software so ill have to call up air lift soon and get them to send me a new manifold and controller again. But first i just want to make sure that the new stuff that you got fixes the problems you're having opcorn:


----------



## wolfsjetta03 (Jul 28, 2006)

i have m3215 is the software version. is that an old version? i just purchased it in november and i haven't had any issues. the only thing i have noticed that it kicks my pump on anytime i air up in preset mode even if it doesnt drop below my min tank pressure. not sure why it does that. anyone else have that issue? or is it normal?


----------



## Ross08 (Jul 26, 2011)

wolfsjetta03 said:


> i have m3215 is the software version. is that an old version? i just purchased it in november and i haven't had any issues. the only thing i have noticed that it kicks my pump on anytime i air up in preset mode even if it doesnt drop below my min tank pressure. not sure why it does that. anyone else have that issue? or is it normal?


Yes I also have S.W 3215 and this is the one with the problems. And yes my compressor also kicks in after airing up even though my minimum tank pressure is like 110 or something like that. I guess the new manifold doesnt have a sensor calibration so this might also fix this problem, my guess is the pressure sensor is reading the tank psi wrong, just a guess though.


----------



## wolfsjetta03 (Jul 28, 2006)

if air up individually in manual i the compressor won't turn on until i hit my min pressure. but in preset mode besides the compressor turning on its been acting perfect.:beer::beer:


----------



## Ross08 (Jul 26, 2011)

wolfsjetta03 said:


> if air up individually in manual i the compressor won't turn on until i hit my min pressure. but in preset mode besides the compressor turning on its been acting perfect.:beer::beer:


ya read previous comments from other people theirs works perfect for a while then acts up. im sure some systems run perfectly fine.


----------



## Euro Enginuity (Aug 7, 2010)

Ross08 said:


> ya read previous comments from other people theirs works perfect for a while then acts up. im sure some systems run perfectly fine.


We have had zero issues thusfar with the latest manifolds and we have them in several cars. The systems seem to be smoother then ever and dialed. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

Ross08 said:


> ya read previous comments from other people theirs works perfect for a while then acts up. im sure some systems run perfectly fine.


I have sold Many, and installed a dozen. I have only ever had one problem, And always Jeremy :heart: is quick to take car of the issues. In the future Dealers will be able to upgrade ECU software, so your unit will always be current, and up to date with all the latest improvements from Airlift. :thumbup:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Euro Enginuity said:


> We have had zero issues thusfar with the latest manifolds and we have them in several cars. The systems seem to be smoother then ever and dialed. :thumbup::thumbup:


is it possible i need a new manifold? My tank leaks but i havent checked any of my manifold ptc fittings to see if they are leaking..


is it possible for me to get a new manifold without the sensor cal? my compressors usually turn on everytime i hit a preset. how can i check to see if i need a new manifold?


----------



## Ross08 (Jul 26, 2011)

mine is in and everything seems good. hits the presets right maybe one or 2 psi off every now and then. 

Marc did you check for leaks on PTC, mine was so bad i could hear it. I checked the line itself and it was fine and would push firmly make sure its connected and it would fix it temporarily.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

The V2 sensors have a tolerance, 2psi is within spec. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## alexislow (Jul 12, 2011)

Reading all these complaints about the V2 makes me think twice about ordering one. 

It's by far the best system though IMO.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

I love mine now


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

alexislow said:


> Reading all these complaints about the V2 makes me think twice about ordering one.
> 
> It's by far the best system though IMO.


Honestly, most of the issues are software related and AirLift has been very diligent about working out all the bugs. They are also 100% behind this product and they will not leave their customers out to dry.

At ORT, we always have spare manifolds & controllers on hand to serve as loaners for our customers when they have to ship theirs back. We're here to support our customers and AirLift as they continue to make great strides with the V2 system. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## Bierce IV (Apr 5, 2010)

Just got my new manifold in today so hopefully it fixes it.... for good this time.. I am on the 5th manifold. last shot before i switch to elevel


----------



## Ross08 (Jul 26, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> The V2 sensors have a tolerance, 2psi is within spec. :thumbup::beer:


yea thats what i was saying its only 2 psi and its off rarely.

And i def agree that Air lift has exceptional customer service, they will help you fix the problem at hand and if they cannot they have no complaints with sending new parts to you. It is the best system I believe and have to give them some leeway as v2 is a fairly new system. Elevel also had alot of problems when it came out. ( So i heard through word of mouth).


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

i guess im one of the lucky ones had mine for 3 months and not one single hiccup


----------



## Ross08 (Jul 26, 2011)

in other new who carrys our knows where i can locate some fastening to secure airlines under the car, I have clips now but a few of them broke and want something durable.


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

the guy who installed mine used these


----------



## Ross08 (Jul 26, 2011)

JettaGT8V80 said:


> the guy who installed mine used these


perfect thanks.

i cant seem to find a place that sells them not by the 1000 though. I definitely do not need 1000.


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

Ross08 said:


> perfect thanks.
> 
> i cant seem to find a place that sells them not by the 1000 though. I definitely do not need 1000.


Check your local lowes or Home Depot, I grab the packages of the plastic loop clips, inexpensive and work the same. I use the rubber lined metals for the leaders in the wheel wells.


----------



## Ross08 (Jul 26, 2011)

OVRWRKD said:


> Check your local lowes or Home Depot, I grab the packages of the plastic loop clips, inexpensive and work the same. I use the rubber lined metals for the leaders in the wheel wells.


thats what i have but they break frequently.


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

Ross08 said:


> thats what i have but they break frequently.


Ahh gotcha, then an upgrade is in order. Most of the cars I do are newer models and still have the underbody plastics.


----------



## Ross08 (Jul 26, 2011)

OVRWRKD said:


> Ahh gotcha, then an upgrade is in order. Most of the cars I do are newer models and still have the underbody plastics.


ha ya no way on an mk4 is that still intact. I mean i could just get a bunch and use previous holes when im up at school. i just wont have anything while im away at school but hand tools. But would they necessarily hold in previous holes?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2012)

Ross08 said:


> yea thats what i was saying its only 2 psi and its off rarely.
> 
> And i def agree that Air lift has exceptional customer service, they will help you fix the problem at hand and if they cannot they have no complaints with sending new parts to you. It is the best system I believe and have to give them some leeway as v2 is a fairly new system. Elevel also had alot of problems when it came out.


Actually we did all of our revisions BEFORE we started shipping product out to customers :thumbup: The firmware in an e-Level ECU sold in 2007 is the same as the firmware in an e-Level ECU sold today. That is hard to believe and almost unheard of in this industry, yet I think that it says a lot about our our extensive engineering early-on and the overall commitment that we have for our customers.

_If_ you do hear complaints about an e-Level system it is usually related to the associated challenges of height sensor installation. We have just spent the last 9 months completing the development and tooling of this little guy...










This should improve the ease of height sensor installation 10-fold. Improvements include:


4 different mounting points on the arm for target suspension travels of 4", 3", 2", 1".
Removable setup guide keeps the sensor within range during setup (100 degrees). Once the setup guide is removed there is an additional 10 degrees of electrical travel on each side and no mechanical stops to break.
The arm can be removed and re-clocked in 4 quadrants to re-orient the connector location in tight spaces.
Improved linkage design (these plastic heim-joints have zero slack). This will bring a further accuracy improvement.
Back and Face Mountable (Nice for through mounting applications).


We haven't talked much publicly about the development or launch of this product, but they actually began shipping today... so surprise!!!


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

Not to turn this into an e-level thread but I had autopilot (albeit v1) and I ****ed around with it so much that I went back to coils until I could afford e-level. Best decision I made and I haven't had any problems since. Those new sensors look killer!


----------



## Ross08 (Jul 26, 2011)

i kind of wish i went with switchspeed, my cousin has it and i love it. never really played with e level before, although i do like v2's features. just needs to be more reliable.


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

Ross08 said:


> ha ya no way on an mk4 is that still intact. I mean i could just get a bunch and use previous holes when im up at school. i just wont have anything while im away at school but hand tools. But would they necessarily hold in previous holes?


They should theoretically, but if I replace one I usually replace the self tapping screw with one that is a little bit larger in diameter.


----------



## Ross08 (Jul 26, 2011)

OVRWRKD said:


> They should theoretically, but if I replace one I usually replace the self tapping screw with one that is a little bit larger in diameter.


Ya makes sens gonna see if I can locate some metal ones at Any hardware stores


----------



## LeonGtii (Oct 19, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Actually we did all of our revisions BEFORE we started shipping product out to customers :thumbup: The firmware in an e-Level ECU sold in 2007 is the same as the firmware in an e-Level ECU sold today. That is hard to believe and almost unheard of in this industry, yet I think that it says a lot about our our extensive engineering early-on and the overall commitment that we have for our customers.
> 
> _If_ you do hear complaints about an e-Level system it is usually related to the associated challenges of height sensor installation. We have just spent the last 9 months completing the development and tooling of this little guy...
> 
> ...


 Looks great!


----------



## alexislow (Jul 12, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Honestly, most of the issues are software related and AirLift has been very diligent about working out all the bugs. They are also 100% behind this product and they will not leave their customers out to dry.
> 
> At ORT, we always have spare manifolds & controllers on hand to serve as loaners for our customers when they have to ship theirs back. We're here to support our customers and AirLift as they continue to make great strides with the V2 system. :thumbup::beer:


:thumbup:

Good vendors make it worthwhile. I'm not too worried about customer support as I know AirLift along with ORT and Bagriders have great customer service. I'm just afraid I'll start my car one morning only to have it not air up thus not being able to make it to work.


----------



## ParkeR32 (Mar 22, 2012)

So just went to go get lunch at work and i start my car and the ecu takes longer than usual to boot up. Once it boots up all the pressures read 0 even tho my car is aired up  pretty sure the tank was already full but it tried to fill it up anyways but wouldnt go past 110 psi :banghead: so the compressor was running the whole time. I know i have to do a sensor cal but the thing is i cant air my car out all the way to re-calibrate it since my winter tires are too big and will rip my front fender liners out (or so i think lol) any idea what i should do? im going to get air lift to send me a new manifold and controller but just need a temporary fix now.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Actually we did all of our revisions BEFORE we started shipping product out to customers :thumbup: The firmware in an e-Level ECU sold in 2007 is the same as the firmware in an e-Level ECU sold today. That is hard to believe and almost unheard of in this industry, yet I think that it says a lot about our our extensive engineering early-on and the overall commitment that we have for our customers.


:thumbup::thumbup:

Accuair did their due diligence in testing before sending it out to customers. It almost seemed as if V2 was shipped off prematurely in order to provide revenue for the company because they were lacking far behind accuair, and now they are paying for their early release with having to deal with so many recalls and so many versions of software.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

ParkeR32 said:


> So just went to go get lunch at work and i start my car and the ecu takes longer than usual to boot up. Once it boots up all the pressures read 0 even tho my car is aired up  pretty sure the tank was already full but it tried to fill it up anyways but wouldnt go past 110 psi :banghead: so the compressor was running the whole time. I know i have to do a sensor cal but the thing is i cant air my car out all the way to re-calibrate it since my winter tires are too big and will rip my front fender liners out (or so i think lol) any idea what i should do? im going to get air lift to send me a new manifold and controller but just need a temporary fix now.


Do you have any water traps in your system?


----------



## Bierce IV (Apr 5, 2010)

ParkeR32 said:


> So just went to go get lunch at work and i start my car and the ecu takes longer than usual to boot up. Once it boots up all the pressures read 0 even tho my car is aired up  pretty sure the tank was already full but it tried to fill it up anyways but wouldnt go past 110 psi :banghead: so the compressor was running the whole time. I know i have to do a sensor cal but the thing is i cant air my car out all the way to re-calibrate it since my winter tires are too big and will rip my front fender liners out (or so i think lol) any idea what i should do? im going to get air lift to send me a new manifold and controller but just need a temporary fix now.


hmm... i also have the same issue with my front fenders but i said F it and just aired it all the way out. The new system got rid of the sensor calibration which is suppose to fix this issue, but at the same time if something DOES happen then what... we couldnt be able to adjust it. Oh well i guess.


----------



## ParkeR32 (Mar 22, 2012)

Bierce IV said:


> hmm... i also have the same issue with my front fenders but i said F it and just aired it all the way out. The new system got rid of the sensor calibration which is suppose to fix this issue, but at the same time if something DOES happen then what... we couldnt be able to adjust it. Oh well i guess.


Did it harm anything when you aired it out? And yea i was kind of wondering about that too... but supposedly the new system works fine so im hoping to get that in soon and not have to worry about it anymore


----------



## Ross08 (Jul 26, 2011)

Hope you figure it out mine is working fine. Huge mistake by me aird up to get over something and as I was rolling didn't double check what one I was hitting accidentally aird out. Caught it before it was at 0 but didn't prevent some crazy rubbing, luckily no damage. I know this was my fault for not paying attention, although I wish v2 had some safety option like accuairs does for airing out. Idk what that could be but it is a nice thing to have.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Bierce IV said:


> hmm... i also have the same issue with my front fenders but i said F it and just aired it all the way out. The new system got rid of the sensor calibration which is suppose to fix this issue, but at the same time if something DOES happen then what... we couldnt be able to adjust it. Oh well i guess.


I spoke with Corey @ Air Lift about this. He said that the new and improved firmware utilizes the pressure sensors in a slightly different way. It is no longer possible for the sensors to become 'miscalibrated' on their own. There for, Air Lift says there is no longer any reason to have the sensor calibration function on the controller.


----------



## abadGTI (Sep 3, 2003)

I have to set my RR bag 10psi lower than the LR or else it will sit higher. I have it preset that way but when I air up it always shoots higher than my preset in the RR and then I have to adjust it manually. Could this be a manifold problem or something else? I just bought the car and the V2 was already installed in it. Will airlift still cover any warranty problems with it even though I am not the original owner?


----------



## Ross08 (Jul 26, 2011)

abadGTI said:


> I have to set my RR bag 10psi lower than the LR or else it will sit higher. I have it preset that way but when I air up it always shoots higher than my preset in the RR and then I have to adjust it manually. Could this be a manifold problem or something else? I just bought the car and the V2 was already installed in it. Will airlift still cover any warranty problems with it even though I am not the original owner?


I would just give them a call to be honest. Since v2 has only been out for so long most systems are under warranty still and im sure it doesnt matter owner, best is just to call them and ask.


----------



## Bierce IV (Apr 5, 2010)

Yeah that was the reason i had to get rid of my first manifold. The sensors become kind of uncalibrated and there is no way to adjust it. With a new manifold from airlift it will fix that issue:thumbup:


----------



## abadGTI (Sep 3, 2003)

Bierce IV said:


> Yeah that was the reason i had to get rid of my first manifold. The sensors become kind of uncalibrated and there is no way to adjust it. With a new manifold from airlift it will fix that issue:thumbup:


Thanks I will give then a call tomorrow. Hopefully they will still honor the warranty.


----------



## Bierce IV (Apr 5, 2010)

abadGTI said:


> Thanks I will give then a call tomorrow. Hopefully they will still honor the warranty.


 Ask for Jeff:thumbup:


----------



## abadGTI (Sep 3, 2003)

Bierce IV said:


> Ask for Jeff:thumbup:


I noticed that my driveway isn't 100% level and I did the calibration on it. Wonder if that might be causing the problem too


----------



## .Ant (Jun 7, 2011)

MechEngg said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Accuair did their due diligence in testing before sending it out to customers. It almost seemed as if V2 was shipped off prematurely in order to provide revenue for the company because they were lacking far behind accuair, and now they are paying for their early release with having to deal with so many recalls and so many versions of software.


Everyone I know with v2 had problems. 

Everyone I know with elevel hasn't had problems. 

Hmmmm.....

While airlifts customer service is top notch I have to agree with mecheng.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

I love my v2


----------



## abadGTI (Sep 3, 2003)

Bierce IV said:


> Ask for Jeff:thumbup:



Talked to Jeff this morning and he is sending me a new manifold and controller. He also told me I need to be connected to a true ignition source. What did you guys use as the ignition source? 

Awesome customer service :thumbup:


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

MechEngg said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Accuair did their due diligence in testing before sending it out to customers. *It almost seemed as if V2 was shipped off prematurely in order to provide revenue for the company because they were lacking far behind accuair*, and now they are paying for their early release with having to deal with so many recalls and so many versions of software.



this is hard to believe.....you realize that this is such a small portion of airlifts market


----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)

ForVWLife said:


> this is hard to believe.....you realize that this is such a small portion of airlifts market


The performance division is extremely small compared to what the company is doing as a whole! I don't mind the V2 at all. It may not be as cool as the e-level to some regard, but all in all I've had a great experience with it thus far.


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

ocdpvw said:


> The performance division is extremely small compared to what the company is doing as a whole! I don't mind the V2 at all. It may not be as cool as the e-level to some regard, but all in all I've had a great experience with it thus far.


yea mine works great :thumbup:


----------



## Ross08 (Jul 26, 2011)

I also love mine now, new manifold and controller are making it run alot more smoothly.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

ForVWLife said:


> this is hard to believe.....you realize that this is such a small portion of airlifts market


I do realize, but from my perspective in dealing with the oil and gas market up in Alberta is that companys make projections based upon certain deliverables. They could have been trailing behind their projections and therefore had to release it before they should have. Again this is purely a thought on what COULD have happened, not what actually happened. Complete speculation based upon circumstance.


----------



## Bierce IV (Apr 5, 2010)

abadGTI said:


> Talked to Jeff this morning and he is sending me a new manifold and controller. He also told me I need to be connected to a true ignition source. What did you guys use as the ignition source?
> 
> Awesome customer service :thumbup:


Ive tried several different the ignition sources. The 75x worked for a while then started to act up. The fuel pump glitched the system in a weird way for me. I was told its because the v2 doesn't like being hooked u to anything with a motor. I added a circuit in line with the turn signals and its been working fine so far:thumbup:


----------



## Bierce IV (Apr 5, 2010)

What do you guys leave the calibration adjust at? At anything except for me it starts the endless loop of missing presets until it says unsuccessful. Even at 5 it takes a few tires. And this is the brand new manifold. Im just fed up now. I am stil driving in manual mode


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

Bierce IV said:


> What do you guys leave the calibration adjust at? At anything except for me it starts the endless loop of missing presets until it says unsuccessful. Even at 5 it takes a few tires. And this is the brand new manifold. Im just fed up now. I am stil driving in manual mode


What car is this installed in? I have my setup with a fresh manifold in the ECU circuit


----------



## Ross08 (Jul 26, 2011)

Bierce IV said:


> What do you guys leave the calibration adjust at? At anything except for me it starts the endless loop of missing presets until it says unsuccessful. Even at 5 it takes a few tires. And this is the brand new manifold. Im just fed up now. I am stil driving in manual mode


you have the new manifold and software. Are you sure because on the new manifold there is no calibration adjust im pretty sure. Check what software number it is on the manifold.


----------



## Bierce IV (Apr 5, 2010)

Ross08 said:


> you have the new manifold and software. Are you sure because on the new manifold there is no calibration adjust im pretty sure. Check what software number it is on the manifold.


Yes, just got it sent this week and its missing the sensor calib. You can still change the calibration adjustment on the new software. I think its like 0-4 will undershoot, and 5-9 will overshoot. But, im not 100%


----------



## Ross08 (Jul 26, 2011)

Bierce IV said:


> Yes, just got it sent this week and its missing the sensor calib. You can still change the calibration adjustment on the new software. I think its like 0-4 will undershoot, and 5-9 will overshoot. But, im not 100%


hmm id like to know which does which. Mine overshoots a little but id like more i like when it over shoots and comes back down.


----------



## abadGTI (Sep 3, 2003)

I received and installed my manifold and controller on Wednesday and its still no good. The presets I have set never end up at the same height every time. It's either .5" to high or low. Then I have to adjust it manually. The fronts seem to get a lot closer to the presets than the rears which is weird to me. I'm going to switch my ignition source tonight and see if that helps.

Is it normal to have to set the bags at different PSI's in order to get the same height? I have my RR bag 10 psi higher than the LR bad so they sit at the same height b


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

abadGTI said:


> I received and installed my manifold and controller on Wednesday and its still no good. The presets I have set never end up at the same height every time. It's either .5" to high or low. Then I have to adjust it manually. The fronts seem to get a lot closer to the presets than the rears which is weird to me. I'm going to switch my ignition source tonight and see if that helps.
> 
> Is it normal to have to set the bags at different PSI's in order to get the same height? I have my RR bag 10 psi higher than the LR bad so they sit at the same height b


Are your presets going to the same pressure reading? The pressure needed to obtain equal heights will vary at each corner due to the differences of weight, the height of the car can also vary at the same pressure due to variances in temperature.


----------



## abadGTI (Sep 3, 2003)

Ross08 said:


> hmm id like to know which does which. Mine overshoots a little but id like more i like when it over shoots and comes back down.





OVRWRKD said:


> Are your presets going to the same pressure reading? The pressure needed to obtain equal heights will vary at each corner due to the differences of weight, the height of the car can also vary at the same pressure due to variances in temperature.


It may be off by 2-3 psi. I have the calibration adjustment set 3. Should I put it back 5? It has been cold her lately so that might be affecting it.


----------



## Ross08 (Jul 26, 2011)

abadGTI said:


> It may be off by 2-3 psi. I have the calibration adjustment set 3. Should I put it back 5? It has been cold her lately so that might be affecting it.


i would put it at 5 or 6. also when you did the system calibration again did you make sure you were on flat ground. also any other weight in the car could effect it.


----------



## abadGTI (Sep 3, 2003)

Ross08 said:


> i would put it at 5 or 6. also when you did the system calibration again did you make sure you were on flat ground. also any other weight in the car could effect it.


Yes I did it on level ground. I will change my settings back to 5 tomorrow. Maybe I should recalibrate it with a full tank of gas.


----------



## soulrack (Apr 3, 2011)

abadGTI said:


> I received and installed my manifold and controller on Wednesday and its still no good. The presets I have set never end up at the same height every time. It's either .5" to high or low. Then I have to adjust it manually. The fronts seem to get a lot closer to the presets than the rears which is weird to me. I'm going to switch my ignition source tonight and see if that helps.
> 
> Is it normal to have to set the bags at different PSI's in order to get the same height? I have my RR bag 10 psi higher than the LR bad so they sit at the same height b


Is your car notched? Mine wasn't and experienced the same thing. Front right bag was always a higher PSI then the rest of the car. Once I notched it that went away as the car airs out evenly. Before the notch when the car was calibrated all of the bags would air out evenly except the front right since that side of the car was held up by the frame. 

Aside from that PSI levels will always be slightly different based on temperature, load in the car etc. I always hit my preset a second time once I've left a parking spot and I'm driving down the road. Presets always hit dead on this way. 

This is from the manual:
Micro adjust to ±1 PSI: If more accuracy is desired, double press the same preset and the system will refine pressures closer to target .


----------



## Bierce IV (Apr 5, 2010)

i know that can cause some issue.^ Its like if you leave your car aired up on a scissor jlift then when you go to hit a preset without airing all the way back out when you take it off the lift, the psi will be way off.

Also, the new manifold fixed the preset finally! But, not the compressor turns on %50 of the time when i got to a preset with alot higher psi without going below the minimum.


----------



## gryjetta03 (Aug 29, 2008)

I am having the same issue as others with the V2 Management set up. I am starting on air out preset and when I go in, to preset one which is 60 60 50 50 my set up goes up to 100 100 70 70 then airs out completly then up to 80 80 40 40 then airs out completly. It keeps doing that for several minutes and I still get the wrong levels. The S.W number is 3215. Also my display on my controller is showing lines and also keeping "please wait" behind the tank pressure for about 5 or 6 minutes. I love my bags but this is starting to get really annoying since I just bought the system this month and I have not had two days go by without this issue coming up. This is my daily driver so having this issue come up everytime I get in my car starts to annoy any person.


----------



## soulrack (Apr 3, 2011)

Sounds like you've got a bad ground and/or not connected to a true ignition source.


----------



## gryjetta03 (Aug 29, 2008)

what did you use for your ignition source? we used the bottom right 20 amp fuse on the inside code panel. Number 42 On the fuse diagram. http://www.thewindinglane.co.uk/images/mk6gti/alarm/fuse.jpg


----------



## Ross08 (Jul 26, 2011)

gryjetta03 said:


> what did you use for your ignition source? we used the bottom right 20 amp fuse on the inside code panel. Number 42 On the fuse diagram. http://www.thewindinglane.co.uk/images/mk6gti/alarm/fuse.jpg


Call airlift and they will send you a new manifold with the new software. im assuming you have the old software, what is the S.W number on your maniofld, i believe the old one is 3215. Also the ignition source i used is the 75x. works like a charm.


----------



## Ross08 (Jul 26, 2011)

gryjetta03 said:


> what did you use for your ignition source? we used the bottom right 20 amp fuse on the inside code panel. Number 42 On the fuse diagram. http://www.thewindinglane.co.uk/images/mk6gti/alarm/fuse.jpg


Call airlift and they will send you a new manifold with the new software. im assuming you have the old software, what is the S.W number on your maniofld, i believe the old one is 3215. Also the ignition source i used is the 75x. works like a charm.


----------



## Bierce IV (Apr 5, 2010)

Yeah 3215 is out of date. I think it's like 3307 or something now. Also i had the 75x wired up for a few months and it worked wonderfully. But, problems started to happen like Airlift said it would and i moved it to the turn signal and ive been fine ever since. But, it seems to be different for everyone.:thumbup:


----------



## gryjetta03 (Aug 29, 2008)

Alright I will def give them a call...The S.W number is 3215 which as im reading peoples posts they all say that is the defective or the one that they had before air lift updated the system and since they have received the new system all problems they were having before are gone. Thanks for the help.


----------



## gryjetta03 (Aug 29, 2008)

what is the fuse number for the turn signals do you know off the top of your head?


----------



## Bierce IV (Apr 5, 2010)

gryjetta03 said:


> what is the fuse number for the turn signals do you know off the top of your head?


i can double check. Just grab an add a circuit and connect it in line. Works like a charm.


----------



## gryjetta03 (Aug 29, 2008)

Ya i have a add a circuit on order just didnt know if there was a better place to use that add a circuit on.


----------



## abadGTI (Sep 3, 2003)

Bierce IV said:


> i can double check. Just grab an add a circuit and connect it in line. Works like a charm.


Will this work?

http://www.autozone.com/autozone/ac...M-fuse-tap/_/N-25gq?itemIdentifier=32416_0_0_


----------



## Bierce IV (Apr 5, 2010)

abadGTI said:


> Will this work?
> 
> http://www.autozone.com/autozone/ac...M-fuse-tap/_/N-25gq?itemIdentifier=32416_0_0_


Yes that. Plug it into the turn signal and add the fuses.:thumbup:


----------



## Ross08 (Jul 26, 2011)

Bierce IV said:


> Yes that. Plug it into the turn signal and add the fuses.:thumbup:


bierce what problems did you start having while using the 75x?


----------



## Bierce IV (Apr 5, 2010)

Ross08 said:


> bierce what problems did you start having while using the 75x?


COMM issues and the stinger relay i was using for the dual 444's started to act up and drained my yellow top battery over two days.


----------



## abadGTI (Sep 3, 2003)

Bierce IV said:


> Yes that. Plug it into the turn signal and add the fuses.:thumbup:


What size fuses should I use?


----------



## Ross08 (Jul 26, 2011)

well other problem fixed but new one has occurred. Went in the garage today to go warm the car up and now the air isn't even responding. It won't air down or up at all. It sat for 2 days through the snow storm. This is annoying my cousins car with switchspeed sat outside works just fine.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Ross08 said:


> well other problem fixed but new one has occurred. Went in the garage today to go warm the car up and now the air isn't even responding. It won't air down or up at all. It sat for 2 days through the snow storm. This is annoying my cousins car with switchspeed sat outside works just fine.


Your having so many issues its crazy. My v2 hasnt ****ed up on me once


----------



## Ross08 (Jul 26, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> Your having so many issues its crazy. My v2 hasnt ****ed up on me once


It's getting ridiculous.


----------



## dubkid91 (Jan 19, 2012)

I plan on using V2 for my management and it seems like this whole section is V2 problems.


----------



## Bierce IV (Apr 5, 2010)

v2 is the reason im selling everything for a Golf R. never will i buy it again. it seems it was released way to early


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Some people have no issues with v2 like me.


----------



## Ross08 (Jul 26, 2011)

Anyone ever see the problems I'm having


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

Ross08 said:


> Anyone ever see the problems I'm having


What kind of car is the V2 in?


----------



## Ross08 (Jul 26, 2011)

Rub-ISH said:


> What kind of car is the V2 in?


mk4 gti. weird i let the car run for about 3 mintues tank filled completely and i was messing with the menu with my cousin and hit a preset by accident and it worked. weird.


----------



## 32_d3gr33s (Aug 3, 2011)

only issue i had was with my controller saying "not tuned." Turns out it was probably because i had it hooked to a bad acc wire. airlift replaced it (had it the next day) and havent had any issues since! Everything has bugs, but most of the problems i see, look like they are probably due to bad wiring jobs...


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

i would redo all your wiring it has to be something with that 

i know v2 is very finicky with wiring


----------



## abadGTI (Sep 3, 2003)

Bierce IV said:


> Yes that. Plug it into the turn signal and add the fuses.:thumbup:



Are you sure its the turn signal fuse? My turn signals turn off while the car is cranking.


----------



## Ross08 (Jul 26, 2011)

JettaGT8V80 said:


> i would redo all your wiring it has to be something with that
> 
> i know v2 is very finicky with wiring


the wiring i see problems mainly with is the 12v.


----------



## soulrack (Apr 3, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> Some people have no issues with v2 like me.


X2


----------



## Bierce IV (Apr 5, 2010)

abadGTI said:


> Are you sure its the turn signal fuse? My turn signals turn off while the car is cranking.


Go with ECM fuse 10 I believe. It's true ignition and its what I changed it too.


----------



## abadGTI (Sep 3, 2003)

Bierce IV said:


> Go with ECM fuse 10 I believe. It's true ignition and its what I changed it too.


Are you talking about #10 on the fuse panel?


----------



## poonpower (Jun 6, 2012)

I know its old thread revival, but I'm gonna install the air ride I purchased used from this forum soon. I just did a bench leak test and it seems the PTC fittings from the manifold is leaking, but the fittings at the bags are fine. The tank is also holding pressure well. 

I know people suggest re cutting the lines, but will it be as simple as that? How reliable are the PTC on the manifold? I also don't have a proper cutting tool as i bought the kit used, so I'll be waiting for it to come in.


----------



## Ross08 (Jul 26, 2011)

poonpower said:


> I know its old thread revival, but I'm gonna install the air ride I purchased used from this forum soon. I just did a bench leak test and it seems the PTC fittings from the manifold is leaking, but the fittings at the bags are fine. The tank is also holding pressure well.
> 
> I know people suggest re cutting the lines, but will it be as simple as that? How reliable are the PTC on the manifold? I also don't have a proper cutting tool as i bought the kit used, so I'll be waiting for it to come in.


sorry man late response i havnt been on this in a long time since i sold my car. I head a small leak at one of my PTC on the manifold and i re cut my lines just using a simple razor blade. You dont really need a line cutter tool just try and get them as straight as possible. If you want too i believe the tool is very cheap. Come to find out though after cutting them and re cutting them again I had a leak in one of the push to connects. It was so small that I didnt even really bother with it anymore and didnt feel like sending my manifold out.


----------



## Bierce IV (Apr 5, 2010)

2 of the manifolds i had leaked from the manifold itself. there are o-rings which cane sometimes leak if they get nicked or worn.


----------

